# Best way to cook frozen redfish



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

got a good bit of filets left from the summer and plan on cooking some for dinner tonight. whats the best way to cook after they've been frozen? about half still have the skin and the others dont.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Any fish I have thats been frozen gets fried.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is almost impossible to beat Fried fish but I also like blackened on the grill.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Redfish tacos! Easy and tasty!


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah we fry most everything but i started my "diet" this week so i figured blackened or grilled would be better than frying, just thought someone may have a different recipe than what ive tried.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

If they were vacuum sealed then any way you traditionally cook fish will do nicely.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

On the half shell is good- skin side down on the grill with butter, lemon, and Tony's. Delicious. Meat comes right off if you wants tacos. Don't turn the fish- just grill till done.


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

i ended up cooking it on the half shell and it turned out pretty good. definitely not as good as it would be fresh, but a lot better than mcdonalds


----------

